# Angry Prius Owner



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This is why I generally do not like people. There just seems to be alot of jerk offs out there. The only thing that would make this video better is if there was an angry dog in the truck. I'm not sure what I would have done, but I'm pretty sure it would have been against the law.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CVdMySWfAIQ


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm with you somebody gets punched in the face


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It's got to be something about being a Prius owner. A few years ago I get behind one at a gas station. There's a long line behind each pump and the exit to the left is blocked. This dumfuk starts
backing up towards me and I tap my horn. He keeps coming and I lay on the horn before he hits me. He jumps out of the car screaming that I'm "in his way" WTF there's another car behind me
What exactly do you think that everyone in line should back up to let you get on with your very important business OR you wait for the left exit to clear like everyone else? ARRGG
I ran into a fool at the Dollar Tree today and bet she drives a Prius. She's in the front of her cart at the end of the conveyor belt.
She empties her cart and just leaves it there and walks to the cash register. I'm behind her and tap her cart so I can unload my stuff. I keep gently tapping the cart hoping she'll notice.
She's finally grabbing her plastic bags when I finally push her cart all the way into her dumb Azz. She turns around and gives me a dirty look and it looks she is going to say something.
I'm guessing the "please say something you stupid bitch" 
look on my face made her change her mind and she put her
bags in her cart and quietly left


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Although I do like hybrids - A holes exist in all kinds of vehicle types - reminds me of the idiots who freak out about second hand smoke in the middle of an empty park. 

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155193/thanks


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

Melissa Thom said:


> Although I do like hybrids - A holes exist in all kinds of vehicle types - reminds me of the idiots who freak out about second hand smoke in the middle of an empty park.
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155193/thanks


I don't even have to look to know that's the "Cloud of Smug" episode. It was my first thought when I saw the video too. 

Who even does that? Just move your car elsewhere if it bothers you. It doesn't look like the parking lot is exactly crowded.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> This is why I generally do not like people. There just seems to be alot of jerk offs out there. The only thing that would make this video better is if there was an angry dog in the truck. I'm not sure what I would have done, but I'm pretty sure it would have been against the law.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CVdMySWfAIQ


What about all the twinkie wrappers she disposes of, or all the extra waste from her obesity. What a yellow hammer!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

This guy handled it much better than most would have. I drive an Avalanche and would love for this lady to approach me like this. What in the world was she thinking??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

We've got a chipped diesel truck on 40s. It's a massive truck with some pretty impressive aftermarket mods done to it so you can imagine where my mind is going with this....I would have just shut the windows, moved closer to her car, and let the tires roll. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwHeMKQAL_s

:twisted:


----------



## Erika Ackerland (Oct 27, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> We've got a chipped diesel truck on 40s. It's a massive truck with some pretty impressive aftermarket mods done to it so you can imagine where my mind is going with this....I would have just shut the windows, moved closer to her car, and let the tires roll.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwHeMKQAL_s
> 
> :twisted:


Love this train of thought =D>


----------



## Victoria Rosenthal (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh do I love people like her. I hope I run into someone like that when I get my hands on an older 5.0. Her big mouth couldn't talk over that.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course, letting the wife clean the dumb bitches clock and not video taping or posting on You tube was always an option?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I was at a trial in S. Cal getting a BH on my dog. I walked away from the spectators about 15 feet and lit a cigar. The wind was kinda swirling around, some women spectator walked up to me and complained about me forcing her to inhale second hand smoke. I was stunded, I told a friend that was with me, and he said, what'ya expect, your in S. Cal. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

She just hasn't yet realized that she got scammed when she bought that Prius. Big bucks over a regular model then she'll pay more big bucks in 6-8 yrs to replace the battery...which, by the way, is a huge enviorenmental issue in it's self.
Probably not a big deal but I'm also curious about the electrical cost to charge one up every nigh.
Europe has know for yrs that the diesel is the direction to go.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Of course, letting the wife clean the dumb bitches clock and not video taping or posting on You tube was always an option?


Yeah, that thought lingered in my mind for a bit. I decided the burnout idea would have been my special gift to her. You know, why waste the joy she was spreading around? It certainly would be mighty generous to give some of it back and really make her day. \\/


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

I know the Prius will just charge itself when you're driving along. I don't think plugging it in is an option. If you mean in gas, who knows. When I was buying a new car last year the one that persistently popped up with the best mileage per gallon for the cost of the car was the VW TDI Jetta. The Prius was behind a couple of others but still pretty high. 

The Volt you plug in and you can charge it for approximately $1.50 per day according to Chevy, which would get you somewhere around 30 miles. It's probably a decent short commute car assuming you live within 10 miles of your job but since it starts at like $30,000 I can't see it as a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

She's a piece of work. I'm sure her driving a Prius makes her the queen of green.

DFrost


----------



## Tashauna Medrano (Jul 23, 2011)

I can think of many ways I would've responded and none of them would have been tactful or legal. What her hypocritical ass doesn't realize is that the number of burgers she eats at mcdonalds more than offsets the polution her car isn't making.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would have done a break torque, and left her choking in a huge cloud of burnt rubber...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I was at Costco a couple of weeks ago. There was this woman in one of those electric handicap carts and she was another piece of work very much like this Pompous Prius Princess. She was pushing people with her cart, butting into spaces etc gave hell to an older man who was gazing at a lb of butter generally being an arse. 

So I felt a real good fart coming I stayed close to her let it build and at the right moment put my arse about 3" away from the side of her head as she was blocked in by someone else and let the 'brown' air bubble rip out of my shorts. It was loud and proud and you should've seen the look on this cow's face as it stunk too, she could probably taste it.  

Love those surprise corrections as they are always the most effective.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> I was at Costco a couple of weeks ago. There was this woman in one of those electric handicap carts and she was another piece of work very much like this Pompous Prius Princess. She was pushing people with her cart, butting into spaces etc gave hell to an older man who was gazing at a lb of butter generally being an arse.
> 
> So I felt a real good fart coming I stayed close to her let it build and at the right moment put my arse about 3" away from the side of her head as she was blocked in by someone else and let the 'brown' air bubble rip out of my shorts. It was loud and proud and you should've seen the look on this cow's face as it stunk too, she could probably taste it.
> 
> Love those surprise corrections as they are always the most effective.



Would that be before or after "verbal persuasion" in use of force?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Would that be before or after "verbal persuasion" in use of force?


that is "Excessive Force".....

at least he didn't say she could "feel" it on her face...that would be much worse, I surmise...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

okayyyy i needed that laugh :lol: :lol:

best thing is tho...she drives a prius and still expects to be taken seriously ?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Driving around in a truck is detrimental for the children, but yelling and cussing at perfect strangers is not? LOL

I think I get more of those Prius shitters when I drive my truck than I do the car. At least I notice them more...cutting me off, going slow in front of me, ect. I get tempted to install a push bar sometimes. Lots of those a-holes in my neighborhood.


----------



## Erika Ackerland (Oct 27, 2011)

For work I drove an Escape Hybrid for a few years, don't get me wrong I loved that when I was parked in construction with out my AC on it would sit on electric, going down hills it would kick off too and sometimes I could get quite close to wildlife on electric in the bush. I felt good about driving that thing. I may have turned a bit into the green police after that "SUV" at work I would tell the others to shut off their trucks that have been idling for half an hour with no one in them and it not being winter or summer, but I would do that regardless. 
However, it now sits in a scrap yard somewhere because the batteries are shot and even a big company like the one I worked for wasn't going to spring the cash to replace them, they didn't bother putting it through surplus either and auctioning it off. They pulled the good parts off of it to put on the gas Escape they had that was driven much harder than mine was as I couldn't go off roady places with the hybrid so the gas one was used for those days and got beat a little harder. So I imagine many hybrid vehicles have had the same fate. Cost to repair regardless if it was a 2005 ( or 6) was higher than what the Escape was worth and it just needed new batteries and charging system I think.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Erika Ackerland said:


> For work I drove an Escape Hybrid for a few years, don't get me wrong I loved that when I was parked in construction with out my AC on it would sit on electric, going down hills it would kick off too and sometimes I could get quite close to wildlife on electric in the bush. I felt good about driving that thing. I may have turned a bit into the green police after that "SUV" at work I would tell the others to shut off their trucks that have been idling for half an hour with no one in them and it not being winter or summer, but I would do that regardless.
> However, it now sits in a scrap yard somewhere because the batteries are shot and even a big company like the one I worked for wasn't going to spring the cash to replace them, they didn't bother putting it through surplus either and auctioning it off. They pulled the good parts off of it to put on the gas Escape they had that was driven much harder than mine was as I couldn't go off roady places with the hybrid so the gas one was used for those days and got beat a little harder. So I imagine many hybrid vehicles have had the same fate. Cost to repair regardless if it was a 2005 ( or 6) was higher than what the Escape was worth and it just needed new batteries and charging system I think.


how good are all those old batteries for the earth???


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Would that be before or after "verbal persuasion" in use of force?


Nah it was a total surprise sorta like the dog that breaks its down but is on a tie out with a 'prong' TING!! Or sorry in my case "BRAP Pffffft".

It was a pretty evil correction a bit like this .. http://www.pacdv.com/sounds/fart-sounds/fart-1.wav


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it is truly a shame that THIS GUY is a rep. of ringsport or hip replacement therapy...if this is how he treats a fellow disabled person.. (  )

chuckle chuckle

I am the new producer of the male "fart pad" underliner...it is basically a pair of underwear that you can insert an DRYER SHEET or other said olfactory enhancement supplement into the "layers" (or pocket) of male undergarments to offset (filter)rude male flatulence (that smells like death)..and also will absorb direct over-spray contact, from such rude male dog owners..

there is also a discreet female version available...
PM for details..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> it is truly a shame that THIS GUY is a rep. of ringsport or hip replacement therapy...if this is how he treats a fellow disabled person.. (  )
> 
> chuckle chuckle
> 
> ...


Good gawd. 

chuckle, chuckle

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Damn Joby!!! :lol::lol::lol: Gotta give it to ya! Goes with the set of mantyhose I ordered from you!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> She just hasn't yet realized that she got scammed when she bought that Prius. Big bucks over a regular model then she'll pay more big bucks in 6-8 yrs to replace the battery...which, by the way, is a huge enviorenmental issue in it's self.
> Probably not a big deal but I'm also curious about the electrical cost to charge one up every nigh.
> Europe has know for yrs that the diesel is the direction to go.


Yep I bet that's it! She's frustrated and pissed because she paid HIGH dollar for her Prius. Stupid cud chewing cow.
:lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

In these parts we call that a Talula Hog Dog. Who wouldn't be a sour bitch looking like that? 

My ol lady is *******. She woulda dropped that beast, then keyed her car.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Stupid cud chewing cow.:lol:


i like!!!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

What is it with the fat cows that need to voice their f*ing opinions to everyone about everything??? Just dealt with another one! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> What is it with the fat cows that need to voice their f*ing opinions to everyone about everything??? Just dealt with another one! :evil::evil::evil:


 Maybe they think you're a chubby chaser.:-D They're just flirting with you.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Maybe they think you're a chubby chaser.:-D They're just flirting with you.


I see a new defense mechanism on the horizon...:twisted::-\"


----------

